# Data Usage Statistics Resets After Each Charge...



## Cor roC (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm sure you all know this... I'm just wondering how people are seeing their FULL data usage (to see if they've hit 6 gigs)... Does this mean that these people have not charged their phones since they've bought them? 

I charge my iPhone every night (plug it in, don't turn it off...) and I'm just wondering if there's any way to see my OVERALL data usage stats, instead of just the stats since my last charge.

In summation, I'm just confused how people are checking they're overall data usage if they're charging their phones...

A little advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

The area under Settings->General->Usage is the area I'm assuming you are looking.

This is then broken into sections:

"*Time since last full charge*"
This is the only section that has to do with your usage since you last plugged it in (for a full charge, which is something like 95%)
"Usage" is your time that it has felt interaction (screen is on)
"Standby" is when it's screen is off.

The next section: "*Call Time*"
"Current Period" is since you last hit the reset button on the bottom of that screen. 
"Life time" is the life of the phone and can't [easily] be reset

Next section "*Cellular Network Data*":
"Sent" is all data sent from the device, not only sent by you on purpose, but when it response to queries from the network sent to it.
"Received" is the same as above, but what the device is getting from the network. 
This area is when you are on EDGE or 3G, not wireless. It does not count wireless information.

Last is your "*Reset Statistics*" button and you should be hitting this on the start of your next billing month to keep track of your data/voice minutes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

Cor roC said:


> I'm sure you all know this... I'm just wondering how people are seeing their FULL data usage (to see if they've hit 6 gigs)... Does this mean that these people have not charged their phones since they've bought them?
> 
> I charge my iPhone every night (plug it in, don't turn it off...) and I'm just wondering if there's any way to see my OVERALL data usage stats, instead of just the stats since my last charge.
> 
> ...


I think it's a bug with the ver 2 software. Same thing happens with me (I have a 8gb 3G iPhone), but I had a 1st gen iPhone and the only time the data counter would reset was when I manually reset it...not every time it was plugged in. Try sending a bug report to Apple and request a fix in the next update.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Doesnt happen to me or anyone I know. Try restoring.


----------

